# 32" Tv In 23Rs



## 23RS1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello, outbackers! We recently bought our first RV TT and quickly found that factory-designated place for a TV is good for no more than an iPad. Our little one kept demanding so I decided to mount 32" LED TV on left hand side. The trick was to mount relatively heavy TV + brackets on cardboard-like side wall of the cabinet.

The reinforcement inside the cabinet:










Mounted:










Positioned for watching:










Folded:










Side view with the slide retracted:










-----
Also, I tested a good few LED lamps as interior light bulbs replacement and ended up with this ones: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310782752051 . They are really bright and nice white colored (not as yellow as pictured). Ordered 2 sets and installed everywhere, very happy with the results.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

Very creative, looks great! How do you lock it in place for travel?


----------



## 23RS1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hitcher said:


> Very creative, looks great! How do you lock it in place for travel?


I am going to run 1-2 belts vertically. Have to get it done before Sat anyway







More final pics to follow.


----------

